# Arrow tuning guide



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks,
my new XForce came in the mail today, so I'll make good use of the guide.:thumbs_up


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Craig,

This time I not agree with you.
The Easton tuning guide propagandize the bare shaft tuning, this is for my the biggest bull s..t on earth. Why we shall tuning a arrow without feathers ? If this is the right method to tune a arrow, why we don`t shoot with bare shafts ?
This tuning method need a lot of time and confusedly more a beginner or advanced archer than it helps.
In the beginning time of my archery I tried this method, day for day and hour for hour without a satisfyingly result. I spend more time for tuning than for shooting and was really confused about my bad result.
Then I found the Vic Berger ( walk back ) method and very satisfied with time and result. I also not use by this method the bare shaft what must hit in the middle of the fletched arrows.
My advice to the release shooter is : shoot first through a paper to find the exactly nock point, then as step two use the walk back method.

But this is only my 2 cent.
For my the time is wasted to tune / play with a non fletched arrow and the fletched arrow fly in other style and the game start again.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL!!!

Frank,

I also struggled my ass off to get that bare shaft tuning right. I gave up and went back to normal paper tuning. Otherwise the guide is spot on with most of the other points.:thumbs_up

I think it might have something to do with single cam technology that affects the bare shaft tuning.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

No no Craig, the effect is the same by two cam, one and a half and one cam bows. If you think the bare shaft ( spaghetti arrow ) is perfect tuned and you glue on you fletches at the same shaft, you get differences. The next hurdle will come if you use a broad head at the front.
Be sure, first some paper shoots, than 7 arrows by back moving will show you what you must tune:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank,

I did the whole paper tuning thing on Saturday again. 
My old Switchback was putting those Mercedes Benz insignias into the paper from 2 feet to 20 yards.

After screwing on the b/heads and tweaking the arrow rest ever so slightly she was spot on.

I can't wait to hit the range again this weekend. I'm going to look a bit strange standing on the line with my leafy suit on.
I also wonder what they'll think when I start shooting off my knees etc?


----------



## juan (Nov 6, 2005)

*Arrow Tuning*

I agree with Karoojagter and personally don't like bare shaft tuning. I think it's fine for a competition set up where you might only be using one inch fletches that don't weigh much. Five inch fletches can weigh up to 55 gr and taking them off definately effects the spine of the arrow. It's like tuning your arrow with a 125 gr point and then shooting 75 gr points.

Just a personal though. I have friends that swear by bare shaft tuning. Whatever it takes to make the arrows fly straight, works just fine

Regards,

Juan


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Juan,

Get one of your mates to tell us how they got that bare shaft tuning right.
Looks like Frank and I have both lost sleep trying to get that right.:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Bareshaft*



Karoojager said:


> No no Craig, the effect is the same by two cam, one and a half and one cam bows. If you think the bare shaft ( spaghetti arrow ) is perfect tuned and you glue on you fletches at the same shaft, you get differences. The next hurdle will come if you use a broad head at the front.
> Be sure, first some paper shoots, than 7 arrows by back moving will show you what you must tune:wink:


Frank,
I am 100% behind you.Just do a paper test then French walkback and you should almost be there.Consistant arrow spine is much more important than straightness.
Philip Moolman


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Like I promised yesterday, here my walk back results from this morning 5°°.
The light was not really good and the first 5 arrows was in complete cold condition. I saved me two arrows at very short distance because I was sure my basically tuning was fine. I start with the first arrow by 20 yard and walk back in 5 yard steps

Here my first 5 arrows
This picture show me as a finger shooter that the spring in my button is to weak ( I gave him one full turn harder )
A release shooter must decrease the poundage.


View attachment 394246


My second 5 arrows.
This picture show me as a finger shooter that the button is to much in the shooting window ( I take them 1/2 turn back ).
A release shooter must screw his arrow rest more to the right ( RH )

View attachment 394247



This was my fourth shooting of 5 arrows, because the third attempt was not clean shot. In my opinion not perfect but good enough as a basic to tune later more.

View attachment 394248


If anybody need a graphic for release shooter, please shoot me a mail with fax number.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Frank, I understand the horizontal(left right) tuning part perfectly. What I don't understand is how to tune the vertical(up down). You can't walk back for obvious reasons. I see you have a horizontal line on the but. What do you use that for? Thanks


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Thanks Frank, I understand the horizontal(left right) tuning part perfectly. What I don't understand is how to tune the vertical(up down). You can't walk back for obvious reasons. I see you have a horizontal line on the but. What do you use that for? Thanks


Bossie,

For the vertical tuning you must use as a release shooter the paper test. If my friends stay here for my assistance, I let them shoot from 2 meter through the paper. If this break is like a clear star, I let them do a second and third shoot from around 5 to 8 meter. If all breaks are good and clear, the up and down problem is mostly eliminated.

The horizontal lines at my but is only for my speed ( pin control ), by the walk back tuning i can see how good is my bow really tuned. But this are my personally reference points. I can see at picture 3 that my bow is not really well tuned. Arrow 3 was a miss shoot upwards, that can see everybody, but the last arrow is to deep ( this I can say because I shoot this bow since 8 years ) for really well tuned. I would not shoot with this level of tuning at a ostrich head at 25 yard.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bossie, like I said in the post before, my arrows lost speed.
A couple of minutes ago I do some practice shoots at home by 20 yards and through a chrono. My arrows have now a speed of 282 fps by 420 grain. I lost anywhere 4 fps, but think by fine tuning I get the speed back.

The accuracy is like before, but at the convention I will hit the chip by first arrow ( for rum I change to a animal ):wink:

View attachment 394352


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Frank
I am humbled by your acuracy
For a finger shooter WOW!!!!
Please come and teach me on the convention:wink:

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Wanneer jou wil, I he tyd vir jou:wink:
I pull you arrows and you fetch the Amstel Lager for my.
Now seriously, with you short bows you have no chance to shoot exact with fingers, and by release shooting I be a fool. So often I would change to a release because I have more choice of bows, but most of my friends gave me the advice " shoot further with fingers ".
And as a good boy, I hear at my friends.:wink:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

How about we both pull arrows And both drink beer?:wink:
I think no Hunting and lots of beer at the convention:thumbs_up

Groete Stefan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

mogodu said:


> How about we both pull arrows And both drink beer?:wink:
> I think no Hunting and lots of beer at the convention:thumbs_up
> 
> Groete Stefan


Fantastic idea !!!:thumbs_up
Is it possible to build a beer blind ?:beer::beer:
The new motto is " beer instead blood "


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

We can sit in the hide with a full icebox (filled with beer ) and tell everybody we are huntig:wink:

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

mogodu said:


> We can sit in the hide with a full icebox (filled with beer ) and tell everybody we are huntig:wink:


A friend and I once hunted like that. The farmer woke us up at about 8pm.
We both passed out and probably scared off half the game on the farm with our snoring.

Frank,

Don't forget about that 30" Impala we're after boet.:wink:


----------

